# Wanna try Bataleon TBT...Free?



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you in the mood to try something new? Old board feeling a little played out? Hows about a little TBT Test Drive?

In fact, we have two ways for you to get out and ride a new Bataleon 2012 TBT deck. First up. we are giving one away on Facebook in classic STOKER style. 

Then, for SBF Forum members only we are doing a *Wiredsport Pass It Around* on a Brand new 2012 Bataleon Whatever 156.

Here is how it works. Just reply to this thread if you want a free week with the board. After 7 days we will draw 4 names from the list of those interested raffle style. Then we will ask the first of them for his/her name and shipping address. We will send the deck to you no charge. Mount it up, ride it for a week and then send it to the next lucky rider. Email the ground shipping receipt and we will cover the shipping. Who wants in?

PS this is the deck:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Great photo of Logan!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Great photo of Logan!


Yup, Logan, of the Flying Fuquay brothers 

Here is Logan getting heckled through a park run at T-line last week:


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Inittowinit! :thumbsup:


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Id love to try it..My brother has a Riot and has been bragging about it for a week..Got the new Evo but with our hills as tore up as they have been It makes me wonder how the TBT tech would feel..!never too late to snag one.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to try it for a week!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds pretty fun, I want to try it!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hell yes. Even though at 145 the 156cm is a little long I'll ride it.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Always down to try new gear!


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

I will also take a try on that.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

no ground shiping to europe...


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

I've wanted to try the whatever, count me in!


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Want Want Want!!!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i definitely want to try the TBT


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Definitely... I've always wanted to try a Bataleon.


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

I would love to have a chance to ride a TBT board. Now that I have a break from school so will be hitting the mountain and this would be a great opportunity to ride a Bataleon board. I heard lots of good things about TBT and very interested in trying one out.

Please pick me!


----------



## umassKid (Nov 18, 2010)

losib3257 said:


> I will also take a try on that.


id like it!

for a week


----------



## nheinrich (Nov 8, 2009)

Making sure I respond to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

for sure this would be cool.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Count me in. I've been in the market for a new board, but there are never any demos near me.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd sure like to try TBT!


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd like to try it.


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh count me in for sure!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd like to give it a go. :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Sign me up! I'm all for a free, week-long demo. And, I'm likely to be in the market for a new stick to rip at the begining of the new year. :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I want in. Debating on Bataleon or Lobster right now...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes sir .


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

got one (...well, I've actually got 5 bataleons, at the moment) 

Great promotional and great salesmanship - you know a superior product sells itself.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! Time to wrap this up and get this sick board out there and riding. Winter officially starts in January this year, so if you want to put in your last minute entry to check out this sick deck, now is the time.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This board is about to travel! These are the riders who are first in line to check it out. Please email me your names and shipping addresses (email please, not PM) to [email protected] . Hope it is cool that I arranged the list of winners by location so we can keep the ship times between riders fast and hopefully get a few more riders in on this at the end.

Gauntlett09
NWBoarder
Kirkrider
Riley212

STOKED!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

if its not too late, ill give her a rip


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Right on, thanks Wiredsport! Can't wait to try it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

gauntlet09 said:


> Right on, thanks Wiredsport! Can't wait to try it. :thumbsup:


STOKED. You are actually first up . Drop me an email and I will get this board shipped to you on Tuesday.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Super stoked to rip this stick! Thanks again Wiredsport!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Super stoked to rip this stick! Thanks again Wiredsport!


STOKED! Please be sure to email me your info as above and I will coordinate this with Gauntlett to get it over to you. Did you guys score any of this recent Pow?


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Got about 9"...I wouldn't exactly call it pow, but it sure helped the base coverage after loosing some to rain. 

Looks like more moisture in the forecast, hopefully it's cold enough and I get to try the board in better conditions than I rode yesterday!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I sent out my contact info yesterday, so we should be good. Unfortunately, I haven't made it to the goods yet. Hopefully there will be some left tomorrow though.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

gauntlet09 said:


> Got about 9"...I wouldn't exactly call it pow, but it sure helped the base coverage after loosing some to rain.
> 
> Looks like more moisture in the forecast, hopefully it's cold enough and I get to try the board in better conditions than I rode yesterday!


Gauntlet, please email me so I can get send you the deck. NWBoarder, I have your info. Thanks!


----------



## use2vw (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a SICK thing that you guys are doin! If it's not too late..I'd be all over testing out the board...I've ridden 6 seasons now going chamber...then rocker...now RC mix, but have been diein to try TBT..I think it's the next huge wave...If the board gets around the NorthEast (NJ/NY)~please keep me in mind...I'm due for a Whatever or ET anyway, but I'm sure if I get a taste of TBT on anything..I'll be makin a purchase asap. I'm emailing your address right now. KEEP up the GREAT WORK!
Psyched!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll take it all over Japan if you let me borrow that thing for a week. You can send it USPS no problem. I probably missed out but in case you guys feel like sending some more out... !


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Stoked for the interest! If we still have more time after the current group then we will for sure add a few more stops on the tour


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Daaaaaamn, I don't believe it!!! Just got home from working out of town to find a Bataleon Whatever at my house! Can't wait to see what this TBT thing is all about this weekend. Thanks again to Wiredsport for being AWESOME!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

For members who end up getting the board, please post your impressions. 

I may have missed the demo period, and would only have only had coupla days to test it (since I'm someone's dad) but, I'm super interested in the 153 Whatever. 

So far only Kevin(Nivek?) on angrysnowboarder has written anything about it and it was good press.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm probably too late to get in on this, but I'd be beyond stoked to get to try this board if there's still openings...


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

How did i not see this! I want to try it!


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Gauntlet, hows it ride?


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Man, after the guy at the store talked up TBT I really wanna try it...


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

TBT is definitely different. Some things I really liked about it, others not so much. As soon as I get some free time (which could be a week or two) I'll post a full review.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

is this the same as the Lobster??? sorry for my lack of knowledge..


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Stoked for the interest! If we still have more time after the current group then we will for sure add a few more stops on the tour


Keep that board going for eternity man. go, rider pays.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure of the status of this loaner board but if it (or another) is still circulating I would like to get on the list for a possible demo with a TBT board. Ideally it would coincide with a trip I am taking to decent snow/mountains, I do not think riding it here on the east coast this year would be worth it, but I have a few trips already planned. 

Question: If I swing by the shop on my way to Mt. Hood or Bachelor are there any Bataleon demo boards available I could rent or something?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

NWBoarder,

This Whatever 156 is heading out to you tommorrow.

STOKED!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome!! :thumbsup: STOKED!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Came home from work yesterday and, much to my surprise, there was a brand spanking new Bataleon Whatever all boxed up and waiting for me.  I mounted her up last night with my Flites and today after work I'm taking her out for a test run. I'll let everyone know what my first impressions are after tonight. SO STOKED! Thanks again Wiredsport!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

PLEASE DO!!! Even if it's really short. Super stoked.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, Kirkrider,

This deck is back with us and ready to come down to you for a visit. Are you ready for it?


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

You guys NEEEED to try/BUY this board. I bought one and took it all over Mammoth for four days. It did everything including black runs no problem(a little soft, but nothing scary), handled hardpack/ice pretty okay, vas was fun and forgiving in the park, and rad for playing around and doing flat land tricks and side hits all over the mountain. 

Just fucking fun and my favorite board I own.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Too bad this thing never made it to Japan! Do they even sell TBT in the Japanese market?


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Is this board still making the rounds or has it ended it's travels?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

handscreate said:


> Is this board still making the rounds or has it ended it's travels?


It is on its way back to us now and still has one more stop on its grand tour. :cheeky4:


----------

